# LETS UNIONIZE!! ORGANIZE and LEVEL the playing field!!



## lep22 (Mar 21, 2019)

Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
Start the debate and let's get going!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's *I will *organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's *I will *create a list of petitioners, then let's *I will *organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's *I will *get going!!!


Post number 7,893 on this topic, always from a new member. Get started and let us know how you make out.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


REMEMBER:
1. there is an unending supply of low skill immigrant & domestic workers signing up Everyday who are thankful for the opportunity
2. This website attracts a tiny tiny percent of total uber drivers, if every driver on this site declared a strike, uber would never notice, not even a tiny pink surge.
3. Most drivers are PT
4. Most important, When the.....ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz??


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

lep22 said:


> Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. You may want to use the search feature to find other posts on this same topic. Then you can PM those new members directly.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey...why are they taking more than 25% of the fares????

We don't need a union -- we need a militia! Stand up to the Man! Take back the streets!

smh...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

You really think I want to be in a union with the clown in the minivan with his U stickers who cut me off doing 80 in a 50 racing to his next pax or that whopping $2 sticky surge? How about the woman stopped facing the wrong direction on a one-way street with her flashers on holding her phone desperately searching for her pax? We have _nothing_ in common but the app on our phones. We do not even approach this gig in the same fashion. Do you really think a union can accurately and fairly represent the interests of such a motley workforce??


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Without going into any of the related political, economic, legal, etc, debates surrounding the issue of unions, IMHO a union can only achieve its goals when there is some kind of unity and common goal between the workers. In the case of ridesharing, drivers come from so many different communities, demographics, classes, etc, and have so many different individual aims and goals, that I don't think it would realistically work. Maybe it could work on a local scale in some particular regions, but I don't think it would work nationally.


----------



## lep22 (Mar 21, 2019)

After reading all those feedback from my advice post, now I am convinced of what I suspected all along: This site is being controlled by Uber/Lift, NOT the drivers.
We are ****ed!


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

lep22 said:


> After reading all those feedback from my advice post, now I am convinced of what I suspected all along: This site is being controlled by Uber/Lift, NOT the drivers.
> We are @@@@ed!


 "WE"?
I had Chinese food for lunch,
I'm already hungry again


----------



## lep22 (Mar 21, 2019)

"*Uber's a Bridge, Not a Home* "
Is that why Uber thinks it can steal from the driver's share whenever it likes. Remember, you can only steal for so long! Remember Theranos, Enron, etc..Beware!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lep22 said:


> After reading all those feedback from my advice post, now I am convinced of what I suspected all along: This site is being controlled by Uber/Lift, NOT the drivers.
> We are @@@@ed!


Thanks for stopping in.
Good to have met ya.
Buh bye.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> You really think I want to be in a union with the clown in the minivan with his U stickers who cut me off doing 80 in a 50 racing to his next pax or that whopping $2 sticky surge? How about the woman stopped facing the wrong direction on a one-way street with her flashers on holding her phone desperately searching for her pax? We have _nothing_ in common but the app on our phones. We do not even approach this gig in the same fashion. Do you really think a union can accurately and fairly represent the interests of such a motley workforce??


^ ^ ^ actually, one of the best written responses ever. dead on.


----------



## lep22 (Mar 21, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Without going into any of the related political, economic, legal, etc, debates surrounding the issue of unions, IMHO a union can only achieve its goals when there is some kind of unity and common goal between the workers. In the case of ridesharing, drivers come from so many different communities, demographics, classes, etc, and have so many different individual aims and goals, that I don't think it would realistically work. Maybe it could work on a local scale in some particular regions, but I don't think it would work nationally.


In other words, drivers are dumb so they deserved to be robbed?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lep22 said:


> In other words, drivers are dumb so they deserved to be robbed?


Wow.
For a newbie you catch on fast.
"Never give a sucker an even break." W.C. Fields

I was playing a ring-game no-limit Holdem game in Reno. There was a guy there at the table seated to my right. I recognized him as a multiple winner of the World Series of Poker. His name is John Juanda. 
I got a pat hand, 'the nuts', and went all in. Everybody folded. Damn. He leaned over and quietly said "There are fish at the table. Don't frighten them or they'll swim away." He was hinting not to be too aggressive with the bets, that we could catch all the fish if we take our time.

When you been sitting at a poker table for more than a half hour - and you don't know who the fish is ... IT'S YOU.


----------



## lep22 (Mar 21, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> You really think I want to be in a union with the clown in the minivan with his U stickers who cut me off doing 80 in a 50 racing to his next pax or that whopping $2 sticky surge? How about the woman stopped facing the wrong direction on a one-way street with her flashers on holding her phone desperately searching for her pax? We have _nothing_ in common but the app on our phones. We do not even approach this gig in the same fashion. Do you really think a union can accurately and fairly represent the interests of such a motley workforce??


Now, you really explained and justified why UberLift are robbing poor people of their meager share.



bonum exactoris said:


> REMEMBER:
> 1. there is an unending supply of low skill immigrant & domestic workers signing up Everyday who are thankful for the opportunity
> 2. This website attracts a tiny tiny percent of total uber drivers, if every driver on this site declared a strike, uber would never notice, not even a tiny pink surge.
> 3. Most drivers are PT
> 4. Most important, When the.....ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz??


So, what are you going to say to your Maker when it's time to meet him when he asks you: So what are you gonna do with all that money you made off those poor drivers you call low skill immigrants? 
When is humanity gonna learn anything about living?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lep22 said:


> So, what are you going to say to your Maker when it's time to meet him when he asks you: So what are you gonna do with all that money you made off those poor drivers you call low skill immigrants?


I would have to say that "I am what You made me, in your eternal wisdom: a sinner."


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Unions will take a cut, too.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

lep22 said:


> In other words, drivers are dumb so they deserved to be robbed?


I didn't say that at all. I just said I didn't think a union would work.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

lep22 said:


> "*Uber's a Bridge, Not a Home* "
> Is that why Uber thinks it can steal from the driver's share whenever it likes. Remember, you can only steal for so long! Remember Theranos, Enron, etc..Beware!!


"_you can only steal for so long!"
......._and THAT'S Why ubers a bridge✔

Best u try to unionize the Electric Scooter Recharging Brigade.
Now THOSE guys got it rough
Beware!!!












lep22 said:


> Now, you really explained and justified why UberLift are robbing poor people of their meager share.
> 
> 
> So, what are you going to say to your Maker when it's time to meet him when he asks you: So what are you gonna do with all that money you made off those poor drivers you call low skill immigrants?
> When is humanity gonna learn anything about living?


1. Buy a Gulfstream 650 ✔
2. IDK?‍♂
3. Only the wealthy know ?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Keep that commie union shit away from ridesharing!


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Hey...why are they taking more than 25% of the fares????
> 
> We don't need a union -- we need a militia! Stand up to the Man! Take back the streets!
> 
> smh...


Absolutely ???
?Armed resistance.✔
The Prius represents uber drivers
The Abrams Tank represents: the man, the boss, society, corporations, the banks, governments and law enforcement


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Level the playing field? What are you going to level?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Level the playing field? What are you going to level?


Everyone's paycheck, after he cuts his own share


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

lep22 said:


> In other words, drivers are dumb so they deserved to be robbed?


?Any chance @lep22 u have a *criminal history *
and subsequently Uber Corp *rejected ur application as a driver?*


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

And you will also have to pay him to allow you to drive on a particular street at a particular time. If you want to drive in busy area and time you have to pay him more.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Let's not.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Well I will give you a like. If a reasonable union or trade organization starts up here in Florida I will definitely join it.


----------



## HarbingerOfGoodNews (Mar 21, 2019)

AGREED. WE MUST UNIONIZE. THERE IS NO OTHER CHOICE. LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, IT'S TIME. TO RISE AGAINST EVIL.


----------



## Angela CARaoke (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm in, they just stole my $11 surge and refuse to pay, i'm livid



Angela CARaoke said:


> I'm in, they just stole my $11 surge and refuse to pay, i'm livid


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

HarbingerOfGoodNews said:


> AGREED. WE MUST UNIONIZE. THERE IS NO OTHER CHOICE. LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, IT'S TIME. TO RISE AGAINST EVIL.


Yeah I mean in a lot of areas it really can't get worse. Orlando is like 53 cents a mile. I think something like 8 cents a minute too. They also deactivate drivers with years of service and thousands of trips over any accusation and sometimes without any recourse or discussion. We've seen it here many times.

And it would have been really nice if we had a union or trade organization for the IPOs so more drivers could get some stock or stock options rather than just the top 0.01% with 10,000+ trips.

I know many people are against unions or trade organizations for political reasons but come on. How much worse does it need to get before you will support one? What's it going to take?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> REMEMBER:
> 1. there is an unending supply of low skill immigrant & domestic workers signing up Everyday who are thankful for the opportunity
> 2. This website attracts a tiny tiny percent of total uber drivers, if every driver on this site declared a strike, uber would never notice, not even a tiny pink surge.
> 3. Most drivers are PT
> 4. Most important, When the.....ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz??


1. Yup
2. This isn't the case. There are about 1000 lurkers to every active poster.
3. Yes.
4. to/dr lost interest.


----------



## HarbingerOfGoodNews (Mar 21, 2019)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> 1. Yup
> 2. This isn't the case. There are about 1000 lurkers to every active poster.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. to/dr lost interest.


UBER WILL BE GONE. THEY MUST BE DEFEATED.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Unionize? Spoken like a true socialist/liberal.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Already in a Union
... Opting out in October...
I'll take a hard pass


----------



## HarbingerOfGoodNews (Mar 21, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Already in a Union
> ... Opting out in October...
> I'll take a hard pass


YOUR UNION IS SHIT. JOIN US. THE REAL ONE.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> 1. Yup
> 2. This isn't the case. There are about 1000 lurkers to every active poster.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. to/dr lost interest.


_"2. This isn't the case. There are about 1000 lurkers to every active poster"_

Proof? Link? Or are u just doing the "uber driver spitball"
like this @Rakos receptionist, bang on random keys with no rhyme or reason


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> _"2. This isn't the case. There are about 1000 lurkers to every active poster"_
> 
> Proof? Link? Or are u just doing the "uber driver spitball"
> like this @Rakos receptionist, bang on random keys with no rhyme or reason


I can actually prove it, but I don't like you so I won't. Go back to whatever it was you were complaining about.



HarbingerOfGoodNews said:


> UBER WILL BE GONE. THEY MUST BE DEFEATED.


Come up with the plan.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Always find these New People threads about forming a union, always amusing.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


You do know dues would have to be paid, right? How much per week/month regardless of how much a driver worked or made (or didn't work or make at all) do you think all drivers would have to pay? Who would be shop stewards and where would they be located to have their fellow drivers talk to them whenever they felt the need?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I can actually prove it, but I don't like you so I won't. Go back to whatever it was you were complaining about.
> 
> 
> Come up with the plan.


 _"but I don't like you so I won't"_
......I'm flattered u have feelings for me
However I waste none on u.
As suspected. @RideshareSpectrum = Zero credabilty


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> _"but I don't like you so I won't"_
> ......I'm flattered u have feelings for me
> However I waste none on u.
> As suspected. @RideshareSpectrum = Zero credabilty


Says troll boy.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> You really think I want to be in a union with the clown in the minivan with his U stickers who cut me off doing 80 in a 50 racing to his next pax or that whopping $2 sticky surge? How about the woman stopped facing the wrong direction on a one-way street with her flashers on holding her phone desperately searching for her pax? We have _nothing_ in common but the app on our phones. We do not even approach this gig in the same fashion. Do you really think a union can accurately and fairly represent the interests of such a motley workforce??


Was that you? Sorry I didn't realize it was 50.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

HarbingerOfGoodNews said:


> YOUR UNION IS SHIT. JOIN US. THE REAL ONE.


Do you promise not to touch me in my no no spot


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Do you promise not to touch me in my no no spot


Or better, I prefer to be touched......


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Says troll boy.


Ah yes,
The SOP fall back position of those drowning in the
Deep End of the pool
Shouting ?Troll!!! ?Troll !!! ?Troll!!
as @RideshareSpectrum runs for the shallows

Sad

Reminder: ladies room is the left door


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly I wouldn't worry about people who disagree. If even 10% of drivers join that will be significant and could lead to action.

And remember no argument will even be needed for many. By treating us like the crap the companies will do all the work in driving drivers to unions and trade organizations. All we need are for people to start them and get the momentum going. Probably even a credible formation of a Union/Trade organization will be enough to get the companies to start being a little more reasonable to drivers.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Honestly I wouldn't worry about people who disagree. If even 10% of drivers join that will be significant and could lead to action.
> 
> And remember no argument will even be needed for many. By treating us like the crap the companies will do all the work in driving drivers to unions and trade organizations. All we need are for people to start them and get the momentum going. Probably even a credible formation of a Union/Trade organization will be enough to get the companies to start being a little more reasonable to drivers.


I'll let u in on a secret
1. Manage your expectations of a low skill gig
2. All companies globally treat low skill low wage workers poorly
3. Want to be treated better? Get a skill, learn something, invest in yourself and stop looking to be paid more than what ur worth


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> I'll let u in on a secret
> 1. Manage your expectations of a low skill gig
> 2. All companies globally treat low skill low wage workers poorly
> 3. Want to be treated better? Get a skill, learn something, invest in yourself and stop looking to be paid more than what ur worth


OK. You have your beliefs and I have mine. Let's leave it at that.



> This member limits who may view their full profile.


Hmmm.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> OK. You have your beliefs and I have mine. Let's leave it at that.
> 
> Hmmm.


once again and focus this time these are "beliefs"

I'll let u in on a secret
1. Manage your expectations of a low skill gig
2. All companies globally treat low skill low wage workers poorly
3. Want to be treated better? Get a skill, learn something, invest in yourself and stop looking to be paid more than what ur worth


----------



## Angela CARaoke (Mar 21, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Always find these New People threads about forming a union, always amusing.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.


I came here Today to see if there is a union. The rest of this is a waste of time, no one cares


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Angela CARaoke said:


> I came here Today to see if there is a union. The rest of this is a waste of time, no one cares


There is other great information in this forum....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Let me know the strike date and I promise not to drive.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The Texan said:


> Unionize? Spoken like a true socialist/liberal.


Like a 40 hour week? Like getting paid overtime? Company paid health care? Unpaid family leave for newborn child care? Thank unions!

I've never been in a union but I'm grateful for their accomplishments on behalf of all workers.

You'd have be an utter moron not to recognize the many positive things working folks enjoy today that unions allowed!

But you keep voting R and fighting for the 1% cowboy!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Like a 40 hour week? Like getting paid overtime? Company paid health care? Unpaid family leave for newborn child care? Thank unions!
> 
> I've never been in a union but I'm grateful for their accomplishments on behalf of all workers.
> 
> ...


If you think Republicans care more or less about you than Democrats, you are the problem. I'm reality neither party cares about the working man so to speak.

Well one of the few others from my city came and went


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Welcome to the forums. You are the first person to suggest this!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Send me your name and email and I will build the best union campaign ever!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Not going to work ... going to say you have lots of badly behaved ants driving for u/l..they will backstab each other...Quintus Caepio Brutus will look like a saint.... I see them everyday.
Uber offers 2$ surge, you got overwhelming number of ants attacking that 2$ sticky ?
At the airport ants just run over fellow ants to get to that pax.
They try to steal pax'sfrom fellow ants


----------



## HarbingerOfGoodNews (Mar 21, 2019)

UBER FEARS US FOR WE CONTROL THEIR DESTINY. 

THEY CAN ONLY SUPPRESS US FOR SO LONG.

BEFORE WE RISE.....

THEY CANNOT PREVENT THEIR ULTIMATE DEMISE. THE FUTURE IS UNSTOPPABLE.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


And, still another new member lecturing to us what we need to do about rideshare. How ironic is it that these same old tired and boring post always come from those who have little or no experience driving rideshare


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> Unions will take a cut, too.


And eventually become the bloated machines they are and only work for the interest of the organizers/directors of said unions and lose sight of their membership.

I kind of know what I'm talking about after watching my wife belong to a union for her 20+ year career in the airline industry. Every time she complains something the company did/does or a thing that happened to her during her flight that seems to be in contradiction to their bargaining agreement, I ask what the union is doing about it and most of the time her answer is to the tune of "Nothing whatsoever! They are just working for themselves and covering their asses and getting prestige titles and whatnot!".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Guardian has a article about uber and lyft drivers/ pay and Union. Might want to read that .


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Don't get discouraged if you didn't get the reaction you were looking for. We can still do the little things, spreading the word to our brothers and sisters and join your local driver organization in your area. Or Tweet to your local news media , news organization, city council, is helpful as well in spreading the word about the latest 25% cut. In the big picture, drivers are going up against a 100 billion dollar company. Expect failure, after failure, after failure. Encourage your fellow drivers to keep in touch with your local driver organization, If they can't join the picket line, do the small things. It all adds up in the end.

Someday, I hope each state will have driver representation and if you multiply that with these United States it will be a powerful voice.

Fight till the very end.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wasn't the whole point of Uber to bust the various Taxi Unions/Associations/Groups etc? I'm not completely against the idea, but as many have said the shear number of those willing to replace you without a union will defeat it before you're started from what I've seen, and I haven't even started yet.


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Like a 40 hour week? Like getting paid overtime? Company paid health care? Unpaid family leave for newborn child care? Thank unions!
> 
> I've never been in a union but I'm grateful for their accomplishments on behalf of all workers.
> 
> ...


Absolutely true. Ever since the demise of the Union workforce employees benefits are almost non-existent, with the exception of corporate executives who got every perk possible. My how the masses have been brainwashed thinking unions are not needed. All those pretty benefits some people enjoy came from the Union.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> once again and focus this time these are "beliefs"
> 
> I'll let u in on a secret
> 1. Manage your expectations of a low skill gig
> ...


Oh so you mean something importan.. like sock puppetry? Granted there is more of a future in it than uberlyfting for most. How much do you earn?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I hear these guys do really well:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppetry_of_the_Penis


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Found this on Reddit. Interesting read and makes a big point:
"First let me say that I'm not a driver. I'm an asset manager at a large institution. Early last year a client requested to analyze Uber and Lyft and I was assigned the project. After months of analysis, including interviews with countless drivers, I submitted my report last month. Basically neither uber nor lyft can ever be profitable under their existing business plan. Both companies know it, but don't care. Just as investors don't care about profitability either. For now the only thing that matters is growth. Nevertheless, my report included a formula whereby by changing their businesses structure, both companies could be limitless profitable. But that's not what they want now. A change in their structure would provide Lyft, under their current production of 1 million rides per day with 1.4 million drivers, with net income of $1.9 billion. That's after compensation to drivers, cost of insurance, and marketing /promotions. Uber, with 15 million rides per day with 2 million drivers, low end net income of $21 Billion. Also after paying drivers, insurance cost, and marketing promos. The business plan provides drivers with almost triple their current earnings without any significant increase in fares to riders. Whichever company is first to implement the changes will make drivers adherent to it's platform and eliminate the need for bonuses to constantly recruit new ones. Either they don't care or are just clueless for not realizing what they need to do. However, both Uber and Lyft got to where they are because of drivers. Without drivers neither company can operate for now. When uber and lyft reach their goal of replacing drivers with autonomous vehicles, they won't need drivers. So drivers are the ones feeding the dragon who will ultimately burn them. Only the drivers can change the outcome. If you don't unite and force uber and lyft to change course and adopt a business plan such as the one I reported to our client, in few years none of you will be driving. Keep in mind that this forum, just as any other way you interact is infiltrated by corporate directed trolls. They will do whatever necessary to distract and disrupt drivers from uniting. So for your own sake unite and disrupt the current path of Uber and Lyft before it is too late. It's up to you."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Strongly opposed. But, go ahead try it. You won't get far. That I can promise!



lep22 said:


> After reading all those feedback from my advice post, now I am convinced of what I suspected all along: This site is being controlled by Uber/Lift, NOT the drivers.
> We are @@@@ed!


Free market economics. That is what works and controls!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

AGRE UNIONIZE.. To Get Started first we need your Union Fees lets see .. $200 a month ...you can send them directly to me as soon as Fees are [paid I'll let Uber know that we all are know a Union ..


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> REMEMBER:
> 1. there is an unending supply of low skill immigrant


Oh oh..are we allowed to say that.


----------



## Jtnjdrive (Mar 21, 2019)

wallae said:


> Oh oh..are we allowed to say that.


I prefer a good day's pay for a good day's work.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


Uh no thanks. Want to stay as far away from union politics as I can get. If I don't like ride share, I can go do something else. And I will.



mrpjfresh said:


> You really think I want to be in a union with the clown in the minivan with his U stickers who cut me off doing 80 in a 50 racing to his next pax or that whopping $2 sticky surge? How about the woman stopped facing the wrong direction on a one-way street with her flashers on holding her phone desperately searching for her pax? We have _nothing_ in common but the app on our phones. We do not even approach this gig in the same fashion. Do you really think a union can accurately and fairly represent the interests of such a motley workforce??


 Well given that union membership is significantly DOWN in the U.S. it appears they cannot manage what they used to have. But I agree with your post, too.

Oh, so we can pay union dues out of our "lucrative" earnings, go union meetings and listen to other members complain, participate in "action days" which are little more than grabbing a mass-produced sign with a nationally-controlled message complaining about something or someone they don't like, and then screaming at people walking by to make them feel sorry for us? Okay. But I'm not wearing one of those pink pu0000- hats.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


It would have been a great idea if we were employees but we aren't and as self-employed we couldn't have a union. As independent contractord we could form an assocation, guild or similar institution that could unite us.

We live in a capitalist consumer-oriented society where corporations and their lobbyist are running this country. I'm not for or against, I'm just stating what I observe. The capitalist and the proletariat have been fighting each other forever and unfortunately the one with the money has been in advantage.

If we had some sort of guild to harbor our basic mutual interests and if the members of this assocation make financial contributions, enough to have to have lobbyist representing our ideas and needs, then we may have a tiny shot getting the attention of the law makers at the State and/or Federal level. That may actually gets us somewhere but there are too many "ifs" and enough people to agree isn't easy.

It comes down to the old and overused cliche "money talks and BS walks" I'm not labeling your idea as BS, absolutely not, I actually respect and admire and it's a great way to get the discussion started but we need to feed it with money, the blood running in the capitalist veins.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I vote with my feet. Decline lots of rides. Cancel rides
F them
Pay or don't play. Too bad the pax suffer


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Los Angeles Times: 'I'm really struggling' - Facing pay cuts, some ride-hailing drivers prepare to strike.
https://www.latimes.com/business/te...-driver-strike-la-pay-cut-20190323-story.html


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do.


Actually, its exceedingly difficult to do as hundreds of thousands of Uber partners are spread across the fruited plain with little contact among themselves.

Although, if Uber and Lyft cooperate, it wouldn't be difficult. They could subtract 2% of each drivers gross earnings and send it to the Teamsters or other labor union as dues. I don't see the benefit to partners, but if the OP thinks its a good idea they can approach Uber and Lyft on this to link up with a major labor organization.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Intelligent people rationalize and hopefully try to find solutions without acting on impulse. It's obvious that many on this forum are merely reacting out of frustration and feelings of helplessness against the mighty Uber and Lyft. Also keep in mind that there are corporate trolls here looking to create confusion and instill discord. The orders are to divide and conquer. 
However, everyone should understand that neither company is stealing from drivers. They're just doing what corporate does. Which is to maximize stockholder equity. They're not public yet, but they have to respond to their investors. Question is what can drivers do to gain some control and disrupt the inevitable if nothing is done. The inevitable is that both companies will continue to cut rates to drivers as the companies gain time to implement autonomous vehicles, then eliminate drivers completely. 
I don't have an answer that will turn the tide. But it would help if there was a platform or application that drivers could download and communicate on real time while driving. Through the platform messages can be directed to multiple drivers in any region and create any reaction. Using social media, Facebook, Twitter, apps like whatsapp, drivers can be alerted. I'm not saying to use a platform to abuse the system. Just a way for drivers to communicate and act accordingly. Look, throughout the world groups are organized to achieve a purpose. Political groups use social media platforms to reach voters during elections. I guarantee you that if drivers are able to communicate at will, both Uber and Lyft will be shaken. It's obvious that neither uber nor lyft want drivers to communicate. That's what they fear the most. So hopefully some smart people here can contribute providing ideas on how to find ways for drivers to communicate.


----------



## Driver-- (Mar 24, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Without going into any of the related political, economic, legal, etc, debates surrounding the issue of unions, IMHO a union can only achieve its goals when there is some kind of unity and common goal between the workers. In the case of ridesharing, drivers come from so many different communities, demographics, classes, etc, and have so many different individual aims and goals, that I don't think it would realistically work. Maybe it could work on a local scale in some particular regions, but I don't think it would work nationally.


i think it would work,the common goal is higher pay.I think we can mostly agree we dont make enough from such low rates.I make about $5p.h. after expenses in some days in some months during the day and less other days



Declineathon said:


> Unions will take a cut, too.


the unions will take a cut but our pay will be higher.


No Prisoners said:


> Intelligent people rationalize and hopefully try to find solutions without acting on impulse. It's obvious that many on this forum are merely reacting out of frustration and feelings of helplessness against the mighty Uber and Lyft. Also keep in mind that there are corporate trolls here looking to create confusion and instill discord. The orders are to divide and conquer.
> However, everyone should understand that neither company is stealing from drivers. They're just doing what corporate does. Which is to maximize stockholder equity. They're not public yet, but they have to respond to their investors. Question is what can drivers do to gain some control and disrupt the inevitable if nothing is done. The inevitable is that both companies will continue to cut rates to drivers as the companies gain time to implement autonomous vehicles, then eliminate drivers completely.
> I don't have an answer that will turn the tide. But it would help if there was a platform or application that drivers could download and communicate on real time while driving. Through the platform messages can be directed to multiple drivers in any region and create any reaction. Using social media, Facebook, Twitter, apps like whatsapp, drivers can be alerted. I'm not saying to use a platform to abuse the system. Just a way for drivers to communicate and act accordingly. Look, throughout the world groups are organized to achieve a purpose. Political groups use social media platforms to reach voters during elections. I guarantee you that if drivers are able to communicate at will, both Uber and Lyft will be shaken. It's obvious that neither uber nor lyft want drivers to communicate. That's what they fear the most. So hopefully some smart people here can contribute providing ideas on how to find ways for drivers to communicate.


they ARE stealing from drivers because they can.they dont have the need to try to provide fair earnings as they,uber etc will make more when the prices are lower as the response from consumer is to use the service more and spend more.Ubers revenue increases while out earnings FALL - more rides while drivers cannot realistically do much more than 3 rides an hour when it is busy,and there are too many drivers.Uber etc do not feel the need to do anything about this,as they profit more,no one is stoppping them


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Driver-- said:


> i think it would work,the common goal is higher pay.I think we can mostly agree we dont make enough from such low rates.I make about $5p.h. after expenses in some days in some months during the day and less other days
> 
> 
> the unions will take a cut but our pay will be higher.
> ...


Stealing from drivers? Seriously? Sorry, take Uber's side 100%! Free Market Capitalism all the way.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Driver-- said:


> the unions will take a cut but our pay will be higher.


Maybe, or maybe not. That chapter hasn't been written yet


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

In this age of the Internet social media you do not need the union to go on strike.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

wallae said:


> In this age of the Internet social media you do not need the union to go on strike.


No, you do not. However, the OP's proposal was to bring in a union to negotiate- not necessarily go on strike


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Can the union fight for a cap on new drivers?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

GTADriver said:


> Can the union fight for a cap on new drivers?


Sure, they could, theoretically.

But I wouldn't see that as a very likely scenario. Unions make their living off of dues and initiation fees paid by members. And the more new members on the rolls, they better it is for them.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Sure, they could, theoretically.
> 
> But I wouldn't see that as a very likely scenario. Unions make their living off of dues and initiation fees paid by members. And the more new members on the rolls, they better it is for them.


Actually my point was that that's a request some drivers don't want. So how can be join together when some don't give a hoot about making money


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

lep22 said:


> After reading all those feedback from my advice post, now I am convinced of what I suspected all along: This site is being controlled by Uber/Lift, NOT the drivers.
> We are @@@@ed!


You got it! ??


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Free Market Capitalism all the way.


Free market when they control the rates? What's so free about that?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


In my state, if I get a TCP license (limo/charter license), I understand that Uber will give me 80% of the safe rider fee. That would add another $150 a week ( I'm calculating, though I could be wrong ) to the take, that would make it worth it.

How are you going to unionize a work force that is 1099?



SkidRow said:


> Free market when they control the rates? What's so free about that?


No, by "free market" he means "free to exploit".



I_Like_Spam said:


> Maybe, or maybe not. That chapter hasn't been written yet


Of course they would, but if the rate was increased such that you would wind up with more money, then it's a good thing. 
But, forcing Uber to raise the rate will result in losing customers. If your market is already saturated with drivers, you'll wind up losing money. Unionizing, in my view, would only make sense in a big city, like L.A. Seattle, etc


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

lep22 said:


> Okay, LIFT/UBER Drivers, we all already know we are being robbed by those 2 crooked companies. We also know we cannot fight if we are not united. So, this is what I propose: Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!
> It is not hard to do. Let's create a list of petitioners, then let's organize an online meeting and get this thing started.
> REMEMBER: THERE IS NO RIDE WITHOUT THE DRIVER and HIS/HER CAR.
> Start the debate and let's get going!!!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The American way is that if you don't like your job, you don't strike. You just go into work every day and do it really half ass.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, I just took my second ride with a nice girl on the edge of the ghetto. 2 dollar ride. She works at dominos so she knows what a tip is. She got a 3 and I will never see her again. That's a strike.
I took the next ride with a nice girl on the edge of the ghetto. 2 dollar ride and 1 dollar tip. She got a 5


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

wallae said:


> Well, I just took my second ride with a nice girl on the edge of the ghetto. 2 dollar ride. She works at dominos so she knows what a tip is. She got a 3 and I will never see her again. That's a strike.
> I took the next ride with a nice girl on the edge of the ghetto. 2 dollar ride and 1 dollar tip. She got a 5


Have, simply, stopped picking up in those areas. Tips have improved significantly.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Found this on Reddit. Interesting read and makes a big point:
> "First let me say that I'm not a driver. I'm an asset manager at a large institution. Early last year a client requested to analyze Uber and Lyft and I was assigned the project. After months of analysis, including interviews with countless drivers, I submitted my report last month. Basically neither uber nor lyft can ever be profitable under their existing business plan. Both companies know it, but don't care. Just as investors don't care about profitability either. For now the only thing that matters is growth. Nevertheless, my report included a formula whereby by changing their businesses structure, both companies could be limitless profitable. But that's not what they want now. A change in their structure would provide Lyft, under their current production of 1 million rides per day with 1.4 million drivers, with net income of $1.9 billion. That's after compensation to drivers, cost of insurance, and marketing /promotions. Uber, with 15 million rides per day with 2 million drivers, low end net income of $21 Billion. Also after paying drivers, insurance cost, and marketing promos. The business plan provides drivers with almost triple their current earnings without any significant increase in fares to riders. Whichever company is first to implement the changes will make drivers adherent to it's platform and eliminate the need for bonuses to constantly recruit new ones. Either they don't care or are just clueless for not realizing what they need to do. However, both Uber and Lyft got to where they are because of drivers. Without drivers neither company can operate for now. When uber and lyft reach their goal of replacing drivers with autonomous vehicles, they won't need drivers. So drivers are the ones feeding the dragon who will ultimately burn them. Only the drivers can change the outcome. If you don't unite and force uber and lyft to change course and adopt a business plan such as the one I reported to our client, in few years none of you will be driving. Keep in mind that this forum, just as any other way you interact is infiltrated by corporate directed trolls. They will do whatever necessary to distract and disrupt drivers from uniting. So for your own sake unite and disrupt the current path of Uber and Lyft before it is too late. It's up to you."


You found it on Reddit??!! Indeed. 

It's fascinating how you "found" a post on Reddit but now you claim you created the system.

And now you claim Uber would have even higher profits. $21 billion in this post up to $24 billion in your other posts and finally you said $26 billion most recently. It's all a fantasy.

I'm glad UP doesn't allow you to delete your old posts. Busted.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SkidRow said:


> Free market when they control the rates? What's so free about that?


She thinks anything a company does is free market capitalism.

Even unethical crap.

You can't fix........


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Without going into any of the related political, economic, legal, etc, debates surrounding the issue of unions, IMHO a union can only achieve its goals when there is some kind of unity and common goal between the workers. In the case of ridesharing, drivers come from so many different communities, demographics, classes, etc, and have so many different individual aims and goals, that I don't think it would realistically work. Maybe it could work on a local scale in some particular regions, but I don't think it would work nationally.


It won't even work in the regions I can give you first hand info it won't work.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> She thinks anything a company does is free market capitalism.
> 
> Even unethical crap.
> 
> You can't fix........


Well...higher rates = more drivers
On Fri and Saturday night here it seems as if every other car on the road is an Uber or a Lyft (the lights):biggrin:


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

I say it all over and I’ll say it here too.
Do you want to strike? Ok, the first step is to read their contract/agreement/terms of use..etc

Where it says “agree” or “do not agree”, make sure you tap “Do not Agree”. There. You’re on strike now. That’s really how it works in any workplace, union or not. Simple. Can’t go on strike if you already agreed to the terms. Then you’d just look foolish.

Drivers in unison not accepting the contract as written OR changed (Remember, you have to AGREE to their rate cuts when they change the terms of pay), would force Uber to change the terms very quickly.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Unions and strikes.... yes they do work, this is extremely well documented from the formation of the very first union in North America being "The Canadian Labor Union" in 1873 and "The Federation of Organized Trades and Labor Unions" (USA) in 1881 and all unions up to the current day. 

Yes we can Unionize and no it's not impossible.... I would be interested in reading a proposal, and I am sure there are many others that would agree to reading the same.... I will also venture that the number of interested parties also outweighs those that choose to ignore the well documented benefits of being organized. 

...haters will hate...


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> Unions and strikes.... yes they do work, this is extremely well documented from the formation of the very first union in North America being "The Canadian Labor Union" in 1873 and "The Federation of Organized Trades and Labor Unions" (USA) in 1881 and all unions up to the current day.
> 
> Yes we can Unionize and no it's not impossible.... I would be interested in reading a proposal, and I am sure there are many others that would agree to reading the same.... I will also venture that the number of interested parties also outweighs those that choose to ignore the well documented benefits of being organized.
> 
> ...haters will hate...


I know they work, I just feel the need to point out the first step in taking strike action is refusing to accept the 'employers' terms.

Ironically, I'm thinking the best way to take Uber on is for drivers organizations to call a truce with what's left of the traditional taxi industry to take a untied stand against Uber and reshape the taxi industry into what was already pretty close to what Uber drivers are now demanding


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Unions, especially public worker unions really kind of piss me off. Public worker unions should be outlawed- today.
Evan private unions- back in the day, when worker conditions were bad, and sometimes lethal? - then they actually did some good.
Today?

All they do now is feed the Liberals and the Main stream media- also very hard left, by taking money from the worker and the taxpayer to do so.

What's a union going to get you? A better/safer car? Full benefits? Higher pay? Take a cut of your earnings? Better working hours? More vacation? 
You don't want to work? Turn off your app.

Mic drop. The end.



Judgeetox said:


> I know they work, I just feel the need to point out the first step in taking strike action is refusing to accept the 'employers' terms.
> 
> Ironically, I'm thinking the best way to take Uber on is for drivers organizations to call a truce with what's left of the traditional taxi industry to take a untied stand against Uber and reshape the taxi industry into what was already pretty close to what Uber drivers are now demanding


Get a real job, with benefits, OK?


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Judgeetox said:


> I know they work, I just feel the need to point out the first step in taking strike action is refusing to accept the 'employers' terms.





The Texan said:


> Unions, especially public worker unions really kind of piss me off. Public worker unions should be outlawed- today.
> Evan private unions- back in the day, when worker conditions were bad, and sometimes lethal? - then they actually did some good.
> Today?
> 
> ...


Got one, thanks. With triple the prevailing wage of your state for the same work, a generous pension and great benefits.

I know you couldn't possibly understand that some people could just simply volunteer their time to help others gain knowledge about how to improve their life...you know, with standing on a virtual soap-box shouting about what political ideology they're against.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Judgeetox said:


> I know they work, I just feel the need to point out the first step in taking strike action is refusing to accept the 'employers' terms.
> 
> Ironically, I'm thinking the best way to take Uber on is for drivers organizations to call a truce with what's left of the traditional taxi industry to take a untied stand against Uber and reshape the taxi industry into what was already pretty close to what Uber drivers are now demanding


um.... "less is more".... first thing is to find people willing to get together to write a proposal (aka a plan to unionize)....a summation is derived from this proposal including a meeting time and place for the regions involved ..... this summation is distributed to all drivers. Of course there is a hell of lot of other work involved, this is just some of the first of many steps.

My understanding of the app tells me that if I do not accept the terms as given, is equal to saying "I don't want to work"... this has zero financial effect on the parent company, however I will feel the pinch almost immediately as the amount of pings either stop or get so slow that it is simply not worth my time. I venture that other drivers following this direction will suffer the same consequence, while others will see an increase in their pings

_*Conversely*_... if this were done in very organized manner through the unionization of drivers....being rather conservatively, say, all unionized drivers across 3 states and 3 provinces...of course a written list of demands is forwarded to Uber and Lyft prior to this action ... well that would deal a very strong blow to the parent companies bottom line for a few days (imagine the number of irate customers contacting uber and lyft).... then we would have their undivided attention as well as proper media coverage.

Of course what I am writing here is as simplistic as it gets.... a lot more information is necessary, for instance.... does anyone know how many Canadian and US Uber drivers there are? How about Lyft? This would be a good place to start the research process.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Kevin.G said:


> um.... "less is more".... first thing is to find people willing to get together to write a proposal (aka a plan to unionize)....a summation is derived from this proposal including a meeting time and place for the regions involved ..... this summation is distributed to all drivers. Of course there is a hell of lot of other work involved, this is just some of the first of many steps.
> 
> My understanding of the app tells me that if I do not accept the terms as given, is equal to saying "I don't want to work"... this has zero financial effect on the parent company, however I will feel the pinch almost immediately as the amount of pings either stop or get so slow that it is simply not worth my time. I venture that other drivers following this direction will suffer the same consequence, while others will see an increase in their pings
> 
> ...


In most regions, you need what's called 'card certification' where a majority of workers sign cards with intent to be represented by a union. In my opinion, it would be impossible with a digitally based company like uber without help from someone inside; a person taking a tremendous risk for strangers out of the goodness of their heart.

That's why I suggested joining what's left of the remaining taxi drivers associations...put pressure on elected officials to: ease requirements for taxis and ride-hails, remove restrictions and allow street-hails for all, eliminate the free-market taxi medallions and return them to the city. In other words, remove Uber from the equation if they don't want to play ball in this arena. Keep driving casual and in individual cars instead of fleet vehicles (unless drivers want to rent one for a fee). A united front with former adversaries would certainly be more effective in most markets.

Just musing some ideas really....


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

The Texan said:


> Unions, especially public worker unions really kind of piss me off. Public worker unions should be outlawed- today.
> Evan private unions- back in the day, when worker conditions were bad, and sometimes lethal? - then they actually did some good.
> Today?
> 
> ...


You're right. Public sector unions exist purely to extort the taxpayer and they have no recourse. Make 10 demands, get 5, win. Make ten more and get 3 and so on. Forced to negotiate/give in.

Unions were long ago taken over by Commies and exist as giant money laundering organizations to elect Democrats.

This forum is infested with mindless Commies, Fellow Travelers and Useful Idiots who do not know how the real world works, just that they are jealous/coveteous and want to tear everything down just to make it fair.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

lep22 said:


> Let's organize a LIFT/UBER UNION made of all DRIVERS!!


Labor Union: an organization of wage earners or salaried employees for mutual aid and protection and for dealing collectively with employers; trade union.

We are not employees, uber and lyft are not employers, we do not earn wages or salaries. Therefore, you are unionizing against yourself as you are self employed. Yeah, try to get unemployment after leaving uber. You'll find out really quick that you NEVER WORKED THERE! Try it, pretend you are the owner of XYZ transportation and call their HR department for work verification. They will tell you "no emoloyee ever worked here by that name, was probably an independent contractor." The google what an independent contractor is! Then look up how many laws you are violating for not having a business license, certifications or tax ID for your business. (Laws vary by state).

You are a business owner that agreed to a contract of set prices. If you no longer agree to those set prices then you can find customers another way, cancel the contract and move on.

The ignorance of people here is astounding and is verging on stupidity. Thread after thread about the same stupid shit. Ignorant people leading the charge. You really should know what you are doing and if you dont have the willingness to learn then you are only hurting yourself. Go get a job if having a business is too much for you.


----------



## NAYCRUZE (May 9, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Found this on Reddit. Interesting read and makes a big point:
> "First let me say that I'm not a driver. I'm an asset manager at a large institution. Early last year a client requested to analyze Uber and Lyft and I was assigned the project. After months of analysis, including interviews with countless drivers, I submitted my report last month. Basically neither uber nor lyft can ever be profitable under their existing business plan. Both companies know it, but don't care. Just as investors don't care about profitability either. For now the only thing that matters is growth. Nevertheless, my report included a formula whereby by changing their businesses structure, both companies could be limitless profitable. But that's not what they want now. A change in their structure would provide Lyft, under their current production of 1 million rides per day with 1.4 million drivers, with net income of $1.9 billion. That's after compensation to drivers, cost of insurance, and marketing /promotions. Uber, with 15 million rides per day with 2 million drivers, low end net income of $21 Billion. Also after paying drivers, insurance cost, and marketing promos. The business plan provides drivers with almost triple their current earnings without any significant increase in fares to riders. Whichever company is first to implement the changes will make drivers adherent to it's platform and eliminate the need for bonuses to constantly recruit new ones. Either they don't care or are just clueless for not realizing what they need to do. However, both Uber and Lyft got to where they are because of drivers. Without drivers neither company can operate for now. When uber and lyft reach their goal of replacing drivers with autonomous vehicles, they won't need drivers. So drivers are the ones feeding the dragon who will ultimately burn them. Only the drivers can change the outcome. If you don't unite and force uber and lyft to change course and adopt a business plan such as the one I reported to our client, in few years none of you will be driving. Keep in mind that this forum, just as any other way you interact is infiltrated by corporate directed trolls. They will do whatever necessary to distract and disrupt drivers from uniting. So for your own sake unite and disrupt the current path of Uber and Lyft before it is too late. It's up to you."


Agree, UNIONIZE is very important. How can we not UNIONIZE? Did any of the drivers have the option to participate in the Private Stock Option before going Public! When you are ready to UNIONIZE, we have a meeting place in the DMV. We can join others via 800 conference call. It boils down to Greedy and Cheap!


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Gulfstream 650??? I'm a Falcon


bonum exactoris said:


> "_you can only steal for so long!"
> ......._and THAT'S Why ubers a bridge✔
> 
> Best u try to unionize the Electric Scooter Recharging Brigade.
> ...


Gulfstream g650? I'm a Falcon 8x kinda guy.


----------

